# What are they and are they worth it?



## jpromo (Jun 22, 2011)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/2455278827.html

Early 40s Elgin pair? I'm kind of broke right now so I just want to know if this is a worthwhile investment.

I also missed out on a Spaceliner the other day from this same seller.


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd jump on those if I was looking for a project, definitely. Always tough to tell from photos, the boys bike is probably missing a headlight, but that's about it. Then again, who knows what you'll find when you see them up close. The wheels look rough so that would mean, at least for me, (4) sets of spokes and a complete rebuild of the wheels..... that'd take me the rest of the summer.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah it's really hard to say from Craigslist photos which is why I always photobucket my listings and put large quality ones. Are they Elgin though? Yeah wheels are definitely the one thing I'll put off for as long as possible. Ridiculously time consuming things; especially if they're chrome. Might catch a break and get painted ones here though.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 22, 2011)

Buy it, good deal
Wheels are always a concern but the least of for me anyway
I have a correct extra wheelset musselman/painted


----------



## IJamEcono (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd buy them.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 22, 2011)

The ladies is an Elgin. The mens is not. I'd buy the pair for that price.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 22, 2011)

Got him to separate the bikes and sell just the mens. The Elgin was cool and loaded but I did not have the money for it. I believe this guy to be a wartime H.P. Snyder built Rollfast. I could only find one other picture of the exact bike online. http://community-2.webtv.net/nbt4952/BILLSBICYCLEPAGE/ 3/4 of the way down the page, with the comet looking design on the tank labeled as a Princeton.



























Only ID I can see comes in the last picture of the seat tube decal which almost looks like it has the D.P. Harris logo on it.

Fenders aren't correct but everything else appears to be.

Original Goodyear All Weather tire with a war tire stamp. Too bad the front has a split right in the tread with the tube bubbling out.

All in all, it's crusty. Too bad I'm not a rat rod kind of guy or I'd be in heaven.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice paint detail, I like it and you're right about the maker although I am not one to pinpoint a year.
If you want to stick with the Ivy League, I have a Harvard badge that would fit as well as a Rollfast badge.
Good call, Chris


----------



## jpromo (Jun 22, 2011)

That'd be awesome, PM sent.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 22, 2011)

*harvard badge*

not cleaned up.
I have to go and snap the rollfast one.
25 shipped includes the fat original screws.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 22, 2011)

*rollfast badge*





One of the bearings slightly punked in...very common, but in this regard, better than most.
Chris


----------

